# teat plug? UPDATE, pics added



## Araylee (Mar 16, 2011)

Do all goats have white tips at the end of their teats? Mine do and I can't tell if it's the plug or just a coloration thing?


----------



## _sonshine_ (Mar 16, 2011)

Sounds like a plug. 

 My doe just kidded and her babies tried to nurse but I seen they were still in so I brushed them out w/ my finger nail and the kids got milk.  I read they are there to keep stuff out of the udder to prevent infection so I would leave them alone. 

Oh and they came out pretty easy so I dont think it is something that you would normally have to do......I did it b/c I had to hold her so the kids could nurse and I wanted them to get milk right away.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 17, 2011)

Probably just the waxy plug.  I always remove them right when the doe is done kidding - gives the kids one less challenge.


----------



## lilhill (Mar 17, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Probably just the waxy plug.  I always remove them right when the doe is done kidding - gives the kids one less challenge.


----------



## Araylee (Mar 17, 2011)

Soooo...do all does HAVE a waxy plug or just the pregnant ones? My doe who is otherwise teensy tiny and looks maybe a tiny bit deeper from top to bottom...frankly, doesn't look pregnant...also has these?
Hubby and I went out to feed goats last weekend and noticed that they both looked like they were "leaking milk" when we saw them.The for-sure preggers girl is due April 8, the almost-certainly not preggers doe, April 1.
Too bad human pregnancy tests test for HUMAN gonadotropin hormone, or you betcha I'd be out there with a pee stick!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 17, 2011)

can you post pictures of their udders?


----------



## poorboys (Mar 17, 2011)

not all of mine have had it, but the biggest part has, that's why you need to strip it after they kid


----------



## Araylee (Mar 17, 2011)

this is the one that's definitely preggers: 






This is the one I'm thinking isn't: (sorry the picture quality isn't great but you can still see the white ends...she is VERY VERY HAIRY which makes it hard to see!)


----------



## _sonshine_ (Mar 18, 2011)

Have they ever kidded before?  On my unbred does all I could feel was teats only....then 2 or 3 months bred their udder begins to feel puffy or fat lol.  On a FF it is easier to tell GL!


----------



## Araylee (Mar 18, 2011)

_sonshine_ said:
			
		

> Have they ever kidded before?  On my unbred does all I could feel was teats only....then 2 or 3 months bred their udder begins to feel puffy or fat lol.  On a FF it is easier to tell GL!


Nope they would be first fresheners-clearly the one with the developing udder is preggers, but the other one doesn't look like it. But there is still a teeny part of me that wonders if she is hiding a small kid underneath her belly-it seems like she's gotten kind of round and full toward the back. Sigh. I guess we are going with not pregnant and we'll hope for twin does from the one that is! I was just curious if even the open, never-bred does had the plug at the end, or if it was only on the does that had been bred/kidded before.


----------

